# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Trung Quốc - Du lich Trung Quoc

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Trung Quốc - du lich Trung Quoc:* 

Nói đến Trung Quốc, người ta lại tò mò muốn khám phá về một đất nước với lịch sử lâu đời và là một trong những trung tâm của nền văn minh thế giới. Trung Quốc quyến rũ du khách không chỉ bởi cảnh sắc thiên nhiên tươi đẹp mà còn bởi những công trình kiến trúc, di tích lịch sử đậm chất phương đông huyền ảo và tráng lệ, hệ thống cung điện, đền đài, thành quách chứng tích còn lại của một thời phong kiến hơn 3.000 năm.



Vạn Lý Trường Thành
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Trung Quốc để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Trung Quốc*

Bạn có thể đi du lịch Trung Quốc quanh năm, miễn là biết trước khí hậu của nơi bạn sẽ đến để chuẩn bị quần áo. Mùa xuân (tháng 3-tháng 5) và mùa thu (tháng 9-đầu tháng 11) là khoảng thời gian tốt nhất để ngao du đường phố cũng như di chuyển giữa các điểm đến. Ngược lại, nếu ra đường vào mùa hè (tháng 6-tháng 8) bạn sẽ phải chịu cái nóng phồng rộp da dẻ, mùa đông (tháng 11-tháng 2/3) là cái lạnh cắt da cắt thịt.

Mùa thu tại Bắc Kinh vô cùng dễ chịu và thơ mộng, cũng như mùa xuân và mùa thu ở Hồng Kông. Dù nóng nực, nhưng mùa hè lại là mùa du lịch cao điểm và sôi động nhất ở Trung Quốc. Việc đi lại và đặt phòng khách sạn vào thời điểm này khá khó khăn, thông thường là phải đặt trước. Mùa đông khá ít khách và là khoảng thời gian yên tĩnh nhất trong năm. Lúc này, bạn có thể tìm thấy các khách sạn tung chiến dịch giảm giá, khuyến mãi.

Du lịch Trung Quốc vào những ngày lễ hội dĩ nhiên là rất vui vẻ, nhộn nhịp, tuy nhiên cũng rất mệt và vất vả vì lượng người đông đúc. Lễ mừng năm mới, ngày quốc tế lao động 1/5 và ngày quốc khánh 1/10 là những dịp trọng đại của đất nước Trung Quốc. Những ngày này, nếu đến Trung Quốc, hãy nhớ đặt phòng, đặt vé từ trước.

*Đi lại:*

Các hãng hàng không bay từ Việt Nam đến Trung Quốc

*Địa điểm du lịch ở Trung Quốc:*

Kỳ vĩ núi Hoàng Sơn

Thành phố cổ dưới lòng hồ ngàn đảo

Sòng bạc lớn nhất thế giới - Du lịch Ma Cao

Sức mê hoặc của Ma Cao - không chỉ ở sòng bạc - Du lịch Ma Cao

Quyến rũ sắc xuân Sấu Tây Hồ (phía Bắc của thành phố Dương Châu )

8 lộ trình khám phá Trung Quốc độc nhất vô nhị

Chiêm ngưỡng thác nước đẹp mê hồn ở Trung Quốc

5 thị trấn sông nước đẹp mộng mơ ở Trung Quốc

Lung linh 7 cánh đồng hoa cải đẹp nhất Trung Quốc

Nét xưa Vô Tích bên bờ Thái Hồ (Tỉnh Giang Tô Trung Quốc)

Kỳ thú danh thắng Thần Nông Giá

6 điểm không thể bỏ qua khi đến Trung Quốc xuân này

Đến thăm thiên đường hạ giới Cửu Trại Câu

Mộng mơ đô thị cổ Fenghuang

Chốn thần tiên dưới hạ giới Hồ Nam 

Địa điểm thăm quan ở thành phố Bàn Cẩm

10 khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên của Hong Kong

Địa mạo Đan Hà (Danxia Landform)

Khám phá nước Đại Lý trong "Thiên Long bát bộ"

Bitahai - Miền cổ tích trên núi cao (Vân Nam, Trung Quốc)

Đi chợ viềng ở Bắc Kinh

Đến Trung Quốc thăm núi thiêng

 Ngắm mùa thu ở Trung Quốc 

 10 danh thắng hấp dẫn nhất Trung Quốc  

 10 cổ trấn đẹp như mơ của Trung Quốc

Khám phá miền tây Trung Quốc

Nét thú vị trong phiên chợ tình Thượng Hải 

Lộng lẫy vũ yến Côn Minh

 Thôn trà Long 

Tham quan công viên Cửa sổ Thế giới  

Thâm Quyến

Cùng tìm hiểu nước Đại Lý

Cửu Trại Câu

Tham quan thành phố Nam Ninh  

 Thế giới băng giá ở Cáp Nhĩ Tân 

“Thị trấn gấu trúc” 

Độc đáo Nội Mông 

Lên đỉnh Nga Mi thăm Chưởng môn Chu Chỉ Nhược

Tục "đấu trà" của người Trung Quốc 

Sườn xám nét văn hóa Trung Hoa 

Tử Cấm Thành

Du lịch Côn Minh 

Du lịch Trịnh Châu

Khám phá đặc khu kinh tế của Trung Quốc

Văn hóa Trung Quốc "didau.org"

Du lịch Hàng Châu

Ngắm vẻ đẹp thần bí của nhà thờ Sophia (Trung Quốc)

Ngắm thủy triều sông Tiền Đường

Các phong tục của người Trung Quốc

Chùa đồng kim điện 

Ngỡ ngàng trước vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của bãi biển đỏ - Trung Quốc 

HOÀNG HẠC LÂU - Du lịch Trung Quốc 

Độc nhất vô nhị công viên đất sét ở Trung Quốc 

Thăm thú ngôi làng 1200 tuổi chỉ có 17 dân

Đường xa Tây Tạng

Rợn người đi trên cầu thủy tinh cao 1.430m ở Trung Quốc 

Những phiên chợ độc đáo ở Thượng Hải 

Những điểm đến không thể bỏ qua khi du lịch Tây Tạng

Theo chân Đường Tăng đi tìm "Vương Quốc Nữ Giới" Mosuo Tribe

Khám phá 'thiên hạ đệ nhất kì quan' Trung Quốc

Khám phá một đêm cắm trại trong Vạn Lý Trường Thành

Hong Kong - hòn ngọc tỏa sáng

Vẻ đẹp khu nghỉ của hoàng tộc nhà Thanh

Nghề làm đồ chơi bằng đường ở Trung Quốc

Tân Cương mùa hoa oải hương

Thăm địa danh có thật trong tiểu thuyết Kim Dung


*Lễ hội ở Trung Quốc:*

Lung linh kiệt tác lễ hội băng đăng Cáp Nhĩ Tân

Lễ hội rượu vang và ẩm thực tại Hong Kong

Các phong tục của người Trung Quốc 

Lạ đời các phong tục đám cưới của người Trung Quốc

Lễ hội " chạm ngực" ở Vân Nam - Trung Quốc

*Phong tục* 

Đi chơi tết thanh minh của người Trung Quốc

Trung Quốc và tục kết hôn với...... người chết

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Victoria Regal Hotel Zhejiang (4 sao)

Khách sạn Raffles Beijing

10 khách sạn xa xỉ bậc nhất Hong Kong - Trung Quốc

Khách sạn Opposite House (Bắc Kinh - Trung Quốc)

 Khách sạn ở Trung Quốc 

Portman Plaza Hotel (5 sao)

Yiwu Hotel (4 sao)

Jinda Hotel (3 sao)

HongKong Hotel (3 sao)

Suofeite Hotel (3 sao)

Radisson Hotel (2 sao)

Khách sạn đa phong cách độc đáo tại Trung Quốc 

Khách san Sheraton - Phòng siêu sang lớn nhất thế giới  (Macau - Trung Quốc)

Lee Gardens Hotel Shanghai  (255, Dong An Road, Đường Xintiandi & Huaihai, Thượng Hải, Trung Quốc)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Pan Xi

Nhà hàng Snowland

Nhà hàng đánh thức 5 giác quan độc đáo ở Thượng Hải

Nhà hàng  Shanghai River

Nhà hàng Yongfoo Elite

----------


## thietht

Dim Sum

Gà ăn mày - đặc sản Hàng Châu

Vị cay trong món ăn Trung Quốc

Ghé thăm các thành phố ẩm thực nổi tiếng Trung Hoa

Ngon miệng, đẹp mắt với các món ăn Trung Hoa

Thưởng thức tiệc vỉa hè giữa Hong Kong sầm uất

Khám phá ẩm thực Trung Quốc

 Đậu phụ món ăn đặc trưng của trung hoa 

Thịt bò trụng xuất sứ tại một làng muối ở tỉnh Tứ Xuyên 

Ẩm thực của hoàng đế Trung Hoa xưa 

Tìm hiểu Ẩm thực Trung Hoa  

Vịt quay Bắc Kinh - Du lịch Trung Quốc

Độc đáo ẩm thực Thượng Hải 

Khám phá nét ẩm thực của "mỹ nữ thành Nam" - Giang Tô Trung Quốc 

Món quà vặt truyền thống của thành phố Bắc Kinh - Kẹo hồ lô 

Nét độc đáo trong ẩm thực Quý Châu - Trung Quốc 

Vịt quay, lẩu cừu - món ăn ngon đặc trưng cho nền ẩm thực tinh túy Trung Hoa 

Món ăn truyền thống của người Trung Quốc trong tết thanh minh 

Độc đáo món gà ăn mày - Trung Quốc 

Thử can đảm tại phố côn trùng nướng ở Trung Quốc

----------


## thietht

Du lịch Trung Quốc đừng để "dở khóc, dở cười"

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Thượng Hải

Những điều cần lưu ý khi đi Tour Trung Quốc

*Độc đáo phòng nghỉ cho khách quá cảnh ở sân bay*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Bắc Kinh(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đài Loan ( Trung Quốc) : Đi lại , ăn ở.....

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hồng Kông (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm,... 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây An (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Quảng Châu(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Nam Ninh (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Tô Châu(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hàng Châu(Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm, tất tần tật 

Một số lưu ý khi du lịch tại "thiên đường mua sắm" Quảng Châu - Du lịch Trung Quốc 

Kinh nghiệm " để đời" cho chuyến du lịch Trung Quốc 

Cẩm nang mua sắm tại một số địa danh Trung Quốc 

Những điều nên biết khi đi du lịch Bắc Kinh 

Kinh nghiệm đổi nhân dân tệ khi du lịch Trung Quốc 

Kinh nghiệm về mua sắm ở Trung Quốc 

Chia sẻ vài mẹo vặt và chuẩn bị hành trang du lịch mùa đông Bắc Kinh 

Khách du lịch có thể mang theo bao nhiêu tiền khi xuất nhập cảnh Trung Quốc

Một vài lời khuyên khi mua sắm tại Hong Kong

10 cách để khám phá Hồng Kông

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH TRUNG QUỐC - TOUR DU LICH TRUNG QUOC được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

 Thượng Hải - Hàng Châu - Tô Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 Ngày 6 Đêm) - Giá KM 15.600.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH

HCM - Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Vô Tích - Hàng Châu (7 Ngày 6 Đêm) - Giá 15.690.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội - Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm - Hà Nội (5 Ngày 4 Đêm - Thứ 6 hàng tuần (6, 13, 20, 27 tháng 10)) - Giá từ 3.990.000 VNĐ/khách
Hà Nội - Nam Ninh - Quảng Châu - Thẩm Quyến (5N/4Đ) - Giá tour: 6.799.000 Giá KM: 6.489.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Hà Nội - Trung Quốc - Tứ đại Phật Sơn (12 ngày 11 đêm) - Giá 49 345 000 VNĐ/KHÁCH
Hồ Chí Minh - Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Hồ Chí Minh (7 ngày 6 đêm) - Giá 16.500.000 VNĐ/Khách
Hà Nội – Nam Ninh – Động Y Linh Nham - Hữu Nghị Quan - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm ) - Giá 3.995.000 - 4.589.000 VNĐ/Khách
Tour du lịch Trung Quốc: Lào Cai - Hà Khẩu - ALư - Côn Minh - Thạch Lâm (5 ngày 6 đêm) - Giá 4.260.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## hangnt

- Cảnh sắc Trung Hoa

- Lặng ngắm những thị trấn cổ đẹp như tranh thủy mặc

- Sắc tím Tân Cương - Trung Quốc

- Khám phá Vẻ đẹp Bắc Kinh qua hình ảnh

- Chiêm ngưỡng những hình ảnh đẹp về Vạn Lý Trường Thành

- Ngắm sắc tím hoa oải hương Tân Cương

- Sắc Thu trên Vạn lý trường thành

- Chiêm ngưỡng thảm cỏ đỏ đẹp mê hồn

- Hoa cải vàng nở khắp thị trấn La Bình

- Thượng Hải nghèo đói một thời

- Sắc thu tại Tân Cương

- Đồng cỏ trải dài ở Cố Nguyên

- Vườn Trung Hoa - Vẻ đẹp quyến rũ

- Toàn cảnh Hồng Kông

- Toàn cảnh ngôi làng thần tiên rực rỡ ở Trung Quốc

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

